# I'm told I have low hcg



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello, I'm new and just wanted to ask a few ?s. We r  15 days post et and have a positive hcg but said to be low. The first was on day 12 @ 23 and twos later @ 53.1. It's said to be low. Has anyone had a possitive out come with hcg levels is this range?


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Amyn! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

Congratulations on your BFP, I'm just sorry to hear that things are seemingly a bit uncertain for you just now. You might want to have a look at this thread which is full of posts from people who've been in your position. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255854.0 From what I've seen on FF, and what doctors generally say is that, the level is not half as important as the fact that the levels double every 48 to 72 hours. Was your ET a two, three or five day transfer?

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*Pregnancy Clubs ~ * CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ * CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ * CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie Chat ~ * CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I look forward to reading good news from you in the coming days.

Martha X


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank u. We transfer 3 day embies.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Ah, that's good.  It means your levels really aren't that low at all - they aren't hugely high, but after a three day transfer, you'd expect lower levels at this stage compared to a blastocyst transfer. 

Very best of luck, hon.

x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Amyn, hi again

I did loads of posts yesterday in the newbie section, and not one of the lovely new members complained about the fact that the links I posted were utterly useless as there was some problem with the code I used.  Apologies for that - I have amended my response above.  You should now be able to click on the links I've posted.

Have you had a further beta hcg test?  My fingers are crossed for you.
Good luck!


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

We go in on Thursday. The hpt lines r really dark now.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

YAY!  Good luck for Thursday and I look forward to reading your good news then.

x


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank u do very much.


----------



## Amall (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi there my hcg at 12dp3dt was 29 repeated at16dp3dt was 125 my dd just turned six . Try to relax it's just a late implanter as long as it's doubling no need to worry


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

That's awesome to hear thank u so much


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

Just a quick update our hcg levels went from 53-572 in 6 days!!!  Dr is very happy with the increase. Ultrasound on the 14th


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Yayayayayayayayay that is fantastic news!  So pleased for you honey.  Have ou found your way onto the waiting for an early scan thread yet?

Congratulations!

Martha x


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

No I haven't.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Here's the link, full of loads of people at precisely the same stage as you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=279524.msg4885744#new


----------



## Amyn (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank u do much. I'm do happy that u have really helped me so much.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Ah, my pleasure.  X


----------

